# Fruits during cut



## Elson (Jun 8, 2011)

Simple question: should I be eating my normal 2-4 fruits I normally eat or do they have any negative effects when cutting? From what I've seen most of them have a pretty low GI but im still wondering if I should limit them so as to not ass to many calories from them?


----------



## minimal (Jun 8, 2011)

Researches found that high GI or low GI or high carb or low carb, don't make a damn difference in fat-loss.

Just make sure you get enough protein and fat and have 10% calorie deficit and you're golden.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 8, 2011)

Elson said:


> Simple question: should I be eating my normal 2-4 fruits I normally eat or do they have any negative effects when cutting? From what I've seen most of them have a pretty low GI but im still wondering if I should limit them so as to not ass to many calories from them?


 

As far as i'm aware fructose(fruit sugar) is more likely to go to replenish liver glycogen than other carbohydrates and so is better eaten in the morning to prevent fat storage.

If any of the resident Diet Gurus could clarify i'd be grateful.


----------



## minimal (Jun 8, 2011)

Up to ~50g of fructose is deemed safe without over spillage..  it's a good portion of fruits.   just eat everything with balance.


----------



## Elson (Jun 8, 2011)

I usually eat them during the day to curb my hunger, and probably a banana after workout with my protein shake.


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 8, 2011)

The thing with fructose metabolism is the brain doesn't recognize it as fuel, so the body uses it as fuel (the liver), but it doesn't signal leptin to tell you you're full. If you "feel" more satiety after eating fruit it's mostly from the fiber or the emotional attachment to the food. 

watch this if you have time.

YouTube - ‪Sugar: The Bitter Truth‬‏


----------



## Elson (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea i also think its because of the water content too


----------



## careless22 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fruits after workout are quite possibly the best source of carbs possible. 

Personally i eat a bunch of blueberries(few big handfuls), and a few strawberries after workout. 

Additionally Blueberries and grapefruit are the 2 best fruits to eat when on a cut.


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 9, 2011)

careless22 said:


> Fruits after workout are quite possibly the best source of carbs possible.
> 
> Personally i eat a bunch of blueberries(few big handfuls), and a few strawberries after workout.
> 
> Additionally Blueberries and grapefruit are the 2 best fruits to eat when on a cut.



Yup, blueberries and grapefruit are great to eat on a cut. On a cut diet those are probably your best source of something sweet


----------



## ffstink (Jul 15, 2011)

careless22 said:


> Fruits after workout are quite possibly the best source of carbs possible.
> 
> Personally i eat a bunch of blueberries(few big handfuls), and a few strawberries after workout.
> 
> Additionally Blueberries and grapefruit are the 2 best fruits to eat when on a cut.



I do the same, sometimes throw them in a shake


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think you should be alright eating fruit, it is more likely to replenish sugar and are a good carb source and people don't realize that carbs are just as essential as protein in building muscle, I have done diets involving 50% carbs 40% protein and 10% good fats with excellent lean muscle gain results while staying cut.


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Fruit will replenish your sugar and provide carbs to your body which will help you produce muscle not fat. I eat fruits everyday as part of a lean mass diet with protein and carbs as well. Results have been good


----------



## troubador (Jul 19, 2011)

careless22 said:


> Fruits after workout are quite possibly the best source of carbs possible.
> 
> Personally i eat a bunch of blueberries(few big handfuls), and a few strawberries after workout.



No way, fruits contain fructose which unlike glucose must be metabolized by the liver and causes no insulin spike. Also fruit contains more fiber than carbs which slows down the absorption of nutrients needed post workout. Glucose (aka Dextrose) will be your best source of carbs post workout.


----------



## sosc (Jul 19, 2011)

troubador said:


> No way, fruits contain fructose which unlike glucose must be metabolized by the liver and causes no insulin spike.



How does this idea mix with the glycemic index?
Consider these fruits which are higher in that metric:


banana
watermelon
dates
cantaloupe
pineapple
mango
raisins


----------



## troubador (Jul 19, 2011)

sosc said:


> How does this idea mix with the glycemic index?
> Consider these fruits which are higher in that metric:
> 
> 
> ...



Fruit also contains glucose which is where those fruits get their higher GI score from. (Fructose is 19 on the GI) The glycemic index is a rating of how much a food raises blood glucose levels. You know what really raises blood glucose levels... Glucose.

Glycemic Index List - Food List with Glycemic Index Values


----------

